# Help Please Bloated Southern Variabilis



## KP3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Temps between 72-76F
Humidity is around 80%
Used to always hang out 3/4 height of viv in film canister, found her in leaf litter
Diet: Melanos dusted with repashy calcium plus every other day and vitamin once a week
Hasn't laid any eggs yet more than a year old.

She puffed up over night, and I really notice the bloating in her neck, as well as back legs and abdomen...

I really really really hope this is due to eggs, although I am almost certain it is not.

If there is any crucial info I left out please ask it, I just want to know if I should take action or change something in my viv.

Top view: Notice her back legs and very fat abdomen. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx6i_vMCoLMDVU5qU3dOR2hSdk94WDNFbVdzOEJCNzREcDVR

Side view: Notice her neck is very bloated. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx6i_vMCoLMDWVdUZW5CVURpNTVwMUFzU1FZempPVVpMMTNB


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

It does look somewhat bloated.

You could try this:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...onic-isotonic-amphibian-ringers-solution.html


----------

